# Is it okay to feed fresh cut grass from the yard?



## Lady Thompson (Jun 3, 2014)

Hi, my Hermann Tortoise is almost 10 weeks old. Is it okay to supplement his diet with fresh cut grass from our lawn? We don't use any pesticides and it hasn't been peed on from a dog, etc. 

Thanks so much!


----------



## tortadise (Jun 3, 2014)

Should be ok. Did the lawn ever get any pesticides or fertilizers before though? Is so how long ago. Few years past should be out of the soil and grass by then.


----------



## akbecker (Jun 3, 2014)

Is it an issue if its cut by the lawnmower? Does the exhaust from the mower create any problems?


----------



## Yvonne G (Jun 3, 2014)

In my opinion, the only thing to worry about is mold. A pile of fresh-cut grass quickly starts to ferment and heat up, and grows mold very quickly. If you do toss a grass-catcherfull of grass clippings into the pen, spread it out, don't leave it in a pile.

Another thing to think about is that the Hermann's tortoises prefer broad-leaf plants and weeks. Your tortoise may not eat grass clippings...but then again, he just might.


----------



## DeanS (Jun 3, 2014)

I use fresh chop in the ITs' nursery. I use no pesticides on the lawn the tortoises inhabit...and it grows lush with four grasses, a couple species of clover and dandelion. I use a tall setting on my lawnmower and lop off the top inch every week. It provides a weeks worth for the babies...and promotes new, quality growth for the others! I bag it and refrigerate it and change it out in their shoebox daily. They eat it...they bed down in it...and it's comfy. Also, pay attention to what Yvonne says! If you leave it out in the sun...or even at room temperature...it's gonna mold...FAST!


----------



## JoesMum (Jun 3, 2014)

I would be surprised if a Hermanns eill eat it. They graze tge weeds rather thsn the grass usually. It won't do any harm.


----------



## Lady Thompson (Jun 3, 2014)

Okay thank you. Nope there hasn't been any pesticides in the last 9 years. I'll see what he thinks today. I also have some rose petals for him and dandelion leaves. He enjoys clover too.


----------

